# Gasparilla parade, Tampa Florida



## Shaggy Rogers (Aug 6, 2019)

Pirates on pirates. Beer. Cannons. Beads, beads and more beads. Pretty sure its free but parking is a bitch. Happens mid January but could cook eggs on the concrete bruh its florida. 100% gonna go to next one


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Aug 6, 2019)

Plenty to do, even for free. Florida is a whole ecosystem to itself, rarest in the world. Now if you have some money, go to MOSI. Museum of Science (&Industry)?


----------



## Deleted member 25986 (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm in Tampa just so you know...


----------



## void gaze (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey I’m going to be not too far from there, maybe I can go! Sounds like a good busking opportunity; this thing is actually a pretty big deal. The Florida state fair is in Tampa a week or two later too


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Dec 23, 2019)

Hmm, haven't thought about busking, but you could get shit loads of candy from the bead throwers. Shit, i would find a food tent that needs help and talk em into paying ya. Or even one of those rich fuckers that don't wanna get up, give em the food, keep the change. Hell, the amount of beads you get and could sell back to a shop near Bayshore Blvd. for a few $.
But anyways, There's gonna be thousands, if not hundreds of thousands at each of the parades, so there's money for sure. Just gotta have the right mindset.


----------

